# Eat's Everything!!!



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

Help!!! My new puppy, Sandy, who is 9 weeks old, wants to eat everything outside. When we take her out to do her business, all she wants to do is dig at the grass, eat the grass, eat acorns,sticks,rocks, anything she can reach. We have her on a light leash and she just pulls and pulls almost choking herself. Is this normal??? She acts like psycho dog outside. Any info would help.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This reminds me of Kia when she was young. We really thought she is psycho. Then one day she stopped eating everything and started to concentrate on fallen tree branches....
She still pulls though


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah janb, I think it's very normal. They all do that and it will get better with time. Her sense of touch is in her nose and tongue and she can't help herself. She's still very young and everything is exciting to her. You'll have to watch her and make sure she's not getting into something that can hurt her. This, too, shall pass. But never completely.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Goldens use their mouths like we use our hands. Everything that needs to be checked out is done so with their mouths. And since they are curious, most things are worth checking out.


----------



## Shao (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Eats everything*

Golden's love to "mouth" - it is in there retriever genes. When mine picks up stuff I always recommend providing her with an acceptable toy in place of the other. Also I would spend more time leash training using positive reinforcement with a treat or praise when she stays close and doesnt pull. Try to reinforce the idea of "play time" versus "potty time"


----------



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. It puts my mind to rest to know that this is normal behavior. Sandy is our very first puppy, so everything is just as new to us as it is to her. We are just trying to do everything right, and it's frustrating sometimes when we're not even sure if we are right. This forum is great as I see other folks have some of the same questions. Thanks Again.


----------



## aussiecanxyz (Mar 8, 2008)

*ok*



janb said:


> Help!!! My new puppy, Sandy, who is 9 weeks old, wants to eat everything outside. When we take her out to do her business, all she wants to do is dig at the grass, eat the grass, eat acorns,sticks,rocks, anything she can reach. We have her on a light leash and she just pulls and pulls almost choking herself. Is this normal??? She acts like psycho dog outside. Any info would help.


I tend to agree mostly but am still not quite sure I understand all the stuff in here! Will get there eventually.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

When I first got Jack (he was 8 wks old) it was in the fall, so the grass was just starting to go dormant. He would take a tuft of grass, pull it out of the ground and shake it as if he was killing it!!! He eventually outgrew it. Last year we had a bumper crop of acorns and even though I have read that they are poisonous, my dogs snacked on them until the snow covered the ground.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

In no time at all, you will be wondering what ever happened to your little, eat-everything Golden. <g>


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

this was gaius when he was younger. (he's 5.5 months now.) no matter how closely i watched him on his walks, i would always find little rocks in his poop. i still have to pull some out of his mouth once in a while, but it's not NEARLY as bad. i think most pups grow out of it with time.


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hiro eats EVERYTHING. I keep hoping one day he'll learn not everything tastes good... but when we take him outside he is always eating something. I was very paranoid until he was done with all his shots, but he has mastered 'leave it' and 'drop it' pretty well now


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All of the pack aimlessly roam the backyard grazing like cows- - you just have to make sure they don't get anything that would harm them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I got one who is going to be a year old and he still eats everything that isnt nailed down....


----------



## DKC (Sep 27, 2013)

Barlow is 15 weeks and I feel bad that he is not outside more often walking and having fun! Most trips outside are to pee and/or poop....then he pulls and wants to eat grass, sticks, leaves etc. He often sits down and waits for me to coax him and then reward him with a treat for coming! I want to go for walks around the yard and soon in the park, but his idea of walking is pulling on the leash to get to where he can dig up grass! Suggestions? Will he outgrow this? How can we "train" him to enjoy being outside walking? Thanks!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He is a baby with a baby brain and as you can see from these older posts, everything goes into their mouth. Good time to teach "Drop-it" but honestly, just watch what he eats, but this is so normal. Get him outside for fun times as often as you can (many times a day for fun).

Mine are grown, but still graze in the backyard many times a day. I fleece it well, but they still manage to find a stick I didn't find, or a favorite hole they decided to unbury (dug to China). I just make sure they don't get rocks! As babes, mine would either be running like the wind only to find their leash was too short, or grazing like a cow. It gets better as they discover their world, but found that taking a pocket full of small toys I could substitute for the junk helped a lot. Just keep walking and I would suggest puppy classes to help you learn how better to teach your pup correct walking while on lead. But please remember you have a baby with a mush brain - everything, anything is exciting. Laugh and let him explore, then reel him in for more serious training. Let him be the puppy he is!


----------

